# All-new 07 Dodge Ram 3500



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Cold and nothing to do this morning,so I went down to the Dodge dealership and was BS-ing and I was told that a 07 3500 Dump with a 6.7 is coming in this afternoon.I will go take a looksy and see what she can do!

By the way at this point all my tks are GMC-D-max and 8.1


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

get ready for sticker shock the motor a 10k option 

JOHN


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Too much money!*

Well their she sat,with her big red hood up in the air.I heard her calling my name and saying come over and look at me.The first thing I noticed were her 235-80-17 tires.Then Iooked at the window sticker and said Holy SH-- they got to be kidding.$53k.I just walked away.


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

What did you expect?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Prices are unreal for new trucks. How can they justify 53k? It can't cost more than 15-20k to make. That's just a guess, but 53, no thanks!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

well whats the specs it could be equivilent to a f550 or something but still 53k thats nuts


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Bells and whistles*

The truck had every option,J-brake and fully loaded.The L-pac dump was 11K and the engine almost 9k.Asking price just too much.So today I went to my GM guy and bought another D-max LBZ dump leftover 06 for 32K.Price was 40K but I got a sweet deal so I took it.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Trouble with buying new model anything is until the pipeline fills the dealers cut no breaks. Do or die Dodge fans will pay above sticker for the truck they "have to have". Look at the BMW Z-3, dealers were getting 4/5K over sticker for a car that a year later they were discounting. Playing price to market demand.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

That dealer will never sell that truck. All the dealers I called around here saying 36k to 39k depending on option. All with the cummings/dumpbody.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

No pick up truck is worth $53,000..... Thats f*cking nuts.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

In today's market the MSRP and what they would actually sell the truck for are very different numbers. Most guys I know that have bought new lately are getting 8-10k off the list price on the window.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Epic Lawn Care;356653 said:


> No pick up truck is worth $53,000..... Thats f*cking nuts.


dump truck


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you actually talk to the dealer? I be he would've let it go for much less. My truck was listed @ 48K & they let it go for $32K because it had just been brought in from a dealer in Texas who needed a manual. It still had their sticker on it. I guess I caught the right person @ the right time.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

Executive Dodge in Wallingford, CT , Had a 4 -2007 Regular Cab and Chassi Models with the 6.7 Cummins with 6 speeds with jac' brakes. Sticker Price Was like 32k . They Weren't even on the lot for a Week....Add a Dump bed and your still under 40 grand. 

For 53k???  The dump bed HAD to be made out of gold!


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*Dump was sold!*

That 07 CC Dump with the 6.7 was sold last night.I don't know what the selling price was but it is gone.Dealer said next one in will be March.Anyway the 06 leftover 3500 GMC dump I purchased I got 9K off list.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

thats why I bought mine with 20,000 miles on it and 1 year old......$29,000....


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Where I'm getting my diesel worked on I looked at the new ones they had. Regular cab without bed automatic transmission was 38K. You would be able to walk out the door with it for 33 or 34. 
Bought my 03 ram 3500 diesel for 34,900 and sticker was 40,800. Doesn't seem like that bad of a price compared to what they always have been. I don't understand why somebody would put a dump bed on a 3500 anyway, that just brings down alot what you can haul. Dump beds are heavy!


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

*U-need a dump bed!*

If you want to spread salt in the winter you must have a dump with a under tailgate system.The GMC 8.1 and D-max LBZ pulls like the bed is empty.I usually tip the scale at 17200 when loaded with salt.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I don't no who is telling you guys that the cummings is a $9,000. option. The cummings are a $5,500. option. It's $900. less than 5.9 cummings of last year. Thats what my dealer is telling me and on the web site. 
On tuesday I drove a 2wd hemi. finally somebody made a real truck .


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

DBL;357228 said:


> dump truck


I said no PICK UP......


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i know no pickup is worth that but these are prices on cab and chassis and dumps


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

sure someone has to make up for the Big 3 $40 billion dollar loss in the last 6 yrs .... !!!!


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Saw that 08 F-450 pickup on ebay BIN for like 65k


----------



## bobcatboy06 (Nov 3, 2006)

You can buy a dodge with the cummins motor in for right around 30000 I was down at the dealer looking they have a cab & chassis 4x4 6sp with pto on it just the st package just had the leather stearing wheel ac and I believe a cd player, sticker says 33000 so you can probally talk they down to like 29000 get the bed for 6 or 7 and have the truck with the bed for around 35000, they are going to be hard to deal on at first but in a few months it will be better.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Wesley's Lawn;365318 said:


> Saw that 08 F-450 pickup on ebay BIN for like 65k


I saw only one 2008 F-450 on Ebay...White, 6.4 Diesel, Lariat, and Buy It Now was $59K. There are a few F-250's and 350's (mostly King Ranch's) and their Buy It Now's are low $50,000's.

Take a peak: http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...opagenum=1&coentrypage=search&fpos=ZIP/Postal

Those F-450's are sweet, but not unless someone besides me is paying for it!


----------

